# Impossible d’accéder à mon NAS Dlink 323



## boiperso (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour 
Je suis sous catalina à jour et je ne parviens pas à accéder à mon Nas Dlink323
Jaccede à la config du Nas via safari mais pas aux fichiers 
Avez vous une idée ?
Merci


----------



## ericse (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Ton NAS est ancien et utilise le protocole SMBv1 que Apple estime trop vieux.
Il y a des bidouilles dans ce genre pour contourner le problème, mais sans garantie : https://bonplangratos.fr/catalina-smb-netbios


----------



## boiperso (4 Février 2021)

Merci de ta réponse. 
Avec Filezilla j'ai essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus pourtant je met bien Hote (ID), identifiant et mdp mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## boiperso (4 Février 2021)

la bidouille dont tu parles est elle sans risque ? Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## ericse (4 Février 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> Avec Filezilla j'ai essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus pourtant je met bien Hote (ID), identifiant et mdp mais rien n'y fait.


Tu as activé le protocole FTP au niveau du NAS ?



boiperso a dit:


> la bidouille dont tu parles est elle sans risque ? Qu'en penses tu ?


Si tu es à l'aise avec le Terminal, ça semble sans risque, mais ça ne fonctionne pas forcément


----------



## boiperso (4 Février 2021)

Ok merci. Oui j'ai activé FTP sur le NAS. alors j'ai ...enfin réussi à me connecter à mon NAS avec Filezilla....ouf
Il fallait, mais m'en rappelait plus, se connecter en non sécurisé. Et là tout va bien
Merci en tout cas pour le temps passé !


----------



## ericse (4 Février 2021)

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux l'utiliser en FTP et ne pas bricoler le SMBv1, et penser à le remplacer bientôt


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

L'explication du SMBv1 est surprenante car j'utilise deux DNS323, le SMB est coché et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème d'accès via le Finder depuis 6 ans que je suis sur Mac.


----------



## ericse (7 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> L'explication du SMBv1 est surprenante car j'utilise deux DNS323, le SMB est coché et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème d'accès via le Finder depuis 6 ans que je suis sur Mac.


Ca dépend de la version de ton macOS, celle d'il y a 6 ans n'avait pas de problème avec SMBv1


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

Je suis sous Big Sur (dernière mouture) et aucun problème, de même qu'avant avec Catalina, et avant avec ...... etc..... Les DNS323 datent d'une bonne dizaine d'années et mon iMac de 2019.


----------



## ericse (8 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Je suis sous Big Sur (dernière mouture)


Ce n'était pas précisé dans ton message #8, tu disais "depuis 6 ans"   

Bon bref, et bien oui c'est étonnant que ça marche chez toi, car même sous Windows le problème se pose : https://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr...-du-sbm1/7787633c-e7d8-453f-99c8-6ab3930eb36d

L'activation du SMBv1 sur Mac est un peu aléatoire et pas vraiment recommandé si l'on ne maitrise pas.


----------



## inazuma12 (8 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ce n'était pas précisé dans ton message #8, tu disais "depuis 6 ans"
> 
> Bon bref, et bien oui c'est étonnant que ça marche chez toi, car même sous Windows le problème se pose : https://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr...-du-sbm1/7787633c-e7d8-453f-99c8-6ab3930eb36d
> 
> L'activation du SMBv1 sur Mac est un peu aléatoire et pas vraiment recommandé si l'on ne maitrise pas.


Désolé mais l'allusion aux 6 ans voulait dire que je n'avais jamais eu le moindre problème avec les DNS323, que ce soit avec Linux, Win7, Win10 et MacOS toutes versions.

Quant à l'activation de SMBv1, il n'y a pas le choix, dans la rubrique "Network Access" sur DNS323, c'est SMB sans spécification de version.


----------



## ericse (8 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Désolé mais l'allusion aux 6 ans voulait dire que je n'avais jamais eu le moindre problème avec les DNS323, que ce soit avec Linux, Win7, Win10 et MacOS toutes versions.


Ok, ok, je ne peux faire qu'avec les infos que tu donnes, et là c'était pas limpide   



inazuma12 a dit:


> Quant à l'activation de SMBv1, il n'y a pas le choix, dans la rubrique "Network Access" sur DNS323, c'est SMB sans spécification de version.


Que puis-je dire, soit tu as un rare modèle de DNS323 compatible SMBv3, soit un rare modèle de Mac Big Sur compatible SMBv1, mais tu as vu dans le lien que DLink confirme le problème.


----------



## inazuma12 (8 Mars 2021)

Les deux DNS323 en ma possession sont, l'un en Rev.B et l'autre en Rev.C1. Lorsque je les ai achetés, je n'avais que des PC Windows (XP, 7 et 7 Pro). Depuis ils sont connectés à 3 Mac, un MBP 2012 avec Catalina, un MBAir avec Big Sur et un iMac 21.5 2019 avec Big Sur, tous les OS étant à jour.

Les seules manip faites sur les DNS ont été les majj du Firmware à partir du site D-Link tant que c'était possible, et l'installation du pack langage FR.

Les différents OS, Linux, Windows et MacOS ont été téléchargés à partir des sites officiels. Les MacOS ont été récupérés par la fonction "mise à jour automatique", le MBP ayant été acheté avec Sierra et les deux autres avec Catalina.

Tous les matériels ont été achetés neufs, en France, auprès d'Apple ou de distributeurs officiels.

J'ignore la version SMB présente sur les DNS, la seule chose qui m'intéresse c'est leur bon fonctionnement, tant en SMB qu'en FTP, les seuls protocoles que j'utilise.

Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème de connexion tant avec le Finder qu'avec l'Explorateur Win.

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai d'autre part sur le réseau 5 Synology, 3 DNS320LW, 1 DNS320L et 6 DNS320 et tout ce petit monde fonctionne à merveille, si l'on excepte bien sûr les temps d'accès des D-LINK.

Je n'ai pas d'explication précise à fournir sinon que l'expérience m' appris que les supports constructeurs ont la fâcheuse tendance à se défausser sur le voisin quand l'occasion se présente. Mais je dis çà, je dis rien....


----------



## maxou56 (8 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> L'explication du SMBv1 est surprenante


Pas vraiment, le smb1 n'est plus pris en charge (à juste titre) par windows 10 (il faut le réinstaller), macOS, Linux...


----------



## inazuma12 (8 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Pas vraiment, le smb1 n'est plus pris en charge (à juste titre) par windows 10 (il faut le réinstaller), macOS, Linux...


Certes, certes... donc il faut imaginer que mes DNS ne sont pas en SMBv1 et alors, mystère : le support DLINK dit que DNS323 ne supporte que SMBv1 et d'après les posts précédents MacOS, Linux et Win10 ne supporteraient pas SMBv1... Il y a forcément une erreur quelque part...

Je répète encore une fois : Quel que soit l'OS, j'accède à la config du NAS avec tout navigateur et aux fichiers avec tout navigateur, l'explorateur Win et le Finder Mac.


----------



## maxou56 (8 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> d'après les posts précédents MacOS, Linux et Win10 ne supporteraient pas SMBv1...


Pour windows on peut réinstaller/réactiver le smb1.





Pour MacOS depuis Catalina (??) il ne supporte plus le SMB1. (Je n'ai jamais activé le smb1 sur mes NAS, je suis passé de l'AFP au SMB2-3 seul, même High Sierra se connecte en SMB3)
Logs sur un NAS Synology:


> [CIFS(SMB3)] accessed shared folder







Sur Mac tu es bien connecté en SMB et pas en AFP. Car les Dlink DNS sont aussi compatibles AFP. (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas avec macOS récent, mais avant si les 2 protocoles étaient disponibles, MacOS ce connectait par défaut à l'AFP. Sauf bien sur si on passe par Finder > Aller > se connecter au serveur > smb://IP-du-NAS)





						Comment puis-je configurer Time Machine? | D-Link France
					






					eu.dlink.com


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

AFP n'apparaît pas dans la config du DNS323, il n'y a que SMB (et FTP). Sur les 320, j'ai le choix entre SMB et AFP (et FTP.

pour les Synology, idem, AFP, SMB, FTP.


----------



## maxou56 (9 Mars 2021)

Tu as des iPhones/iPad récent (avec iOS 13 min) si oui, tu peux tester de te connecter au NAS Dlink, iOS/iPadOS ne gère que le SMB3.








						Accéder à son NAS depuis un iPhone ou un iPad (sans application additionnelle) - Cachem
					

Vous avez été plusieurs à me poser la question "Peut-on accéder au NAS depuis un iPhone/iPad sans installer d’application ?". La question est légitime et bien sûr liée à l’actualité avec l’arrivée d'iOS 13 et iPadOS. La réponse est OUI. En effet, les appareils Apple ont nativement la possibilité de…




					www.cachem.fr


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Tu as des iPhones/iPad récent (avec iOS 13 min) si oui, tu peux tester de te connecter au NAS Dlink, iOS/iPadOS ne gère que le SMB3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iPad Pro 2017 avec IOS14.4 : Connexion avec DNS323 et DNS320 en SMB1 et connexion avec Synology DS216J en SMB2.


----------



## maxou56 (9 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> iPad Pro 2017 avec IOS14.4 : Connexion avec DNS323 et DNS320 en SMB1 et connexion avec Synology DS216J en SMB2.


??
iOS/iPadOS est seulement SMB3
Edit: ça fonctionne aussi en SMB2, mais pas en SMB1. Test fait avec un iPad Pro 2018 iPadOS 14.4.1 et DSM 6.2.4-25556






Pourquoi les NAS Synology en SMB2? Et pas SMB3 en max? MacOS ce connecte avec le protocole le plus élevé.


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

A partir de l'iMac :

DNS323 :   SMB_VERSION SMB_1
DSJ216J :   SMB_VERSION SMB_3.02

DSM 6.2.3-25426 Update 3 (dernière version disponible)
Big Sur 11.2.2 (l'update vers 11.2.3 se fera cette nuit)


----------



## ericse (9 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> A partir de l'iMac :
> DNS323 : SMB_VERSION SMB_1


Tu as peut être des réglages dans le fichier /etc/nsmb.conf ?


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

Voici son contenu :

[default]
port445=both
[default]
port445=both
[default]
port445=both
[default]
port445=both


----------



## ericse (9 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Voici son contenu :
> 
> [default]
> port445=both
> ...



Alors c’est normal, tu as utilisé (plusieurs fois) l’astuce que je cite en #2 pour activer le SMBv1. C’est juste qu’elle ne fonctionne pas toujours.


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

Le problème c’est que je n’ai rien utilisé du tout, je n’ai pas lu ton lien.


----------



## ericse (9 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Le problème c’est que je n’ai rien utilisé du tout, je n’ai pas lu ton lien.


Tu as pu lire un autre guide il y a longtemps, regarde la date du fichier nsmb.conf


----------



## maxou56 (9 Mars 2021)

.


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

Il date du 20 mars 2020 ce qui ne rime avec aucun changement et surtout est trè postérieur à l'arrivée des NAS sur le réseau.


----------



## ericse (9 Mars 2021)

Avec `GetFileInfo /etc/nsmb.conf` tu aurais aussi la date de création du fichier


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

Et modifié le 27/8/2020. Pas plus de renseignements pour moi quant à la modification....


----------



## inazuma12 (9 Mars 2021)

#Maxou56 : Merci de tes conseils. La seule modification possible que je voie et l'ouverture du port en question avec NetBarrier. Seul problème, cette modification date de février pour permettre un accès pérenne à l'iMac à partir d'une AppleTV via Infuse. Sinon je n'ai jamais modifié manuellement ce fichier. De tote façon j'ai viré NeBarrier et l solution Intego.


----------



## inazuma12 (10 Mars 2021)

Je viens de lire ceci sur le support Apple :

"SMB 1 et NetBIOS sont activés par défaut sous macOS, afin d’améliorer la compatibilité avec les produits tiers. macOS essaie d’utiliser les dernières versions de SMB, ainsi que DNS et le port 445, avec basculement vers le port 139 et SMB 1 si nécessaire"


----------



## ericse (10 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Je viens de lire ceci sur le support Apple :
> 
> "SMB 1 et NetBIOS sont activés par défaut sous macOS, afin d’améliorer la compatibilité avec les produits tiers. macOS essaie d’utiliser les dernières versions de SMB, ainsi que DNS et le port 445, avec basculement vers le port 139 et SMB 1 si nécessaire"


Tu veux parler de ce lien : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT211927

Oui, c'est amusant, parce qu'on a pu aussi lire ça, qui a disparu du site Apple depuis :





Au final on ne sait plus trop quoi penser...


----------



## maxou56 (10 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Oui, c'est amusant, parce qu'on a pu aussi lire ça, qui a disparu du site Apple depuis :


Bonsoir, La fiche date "24 décembre 2020"

Et effectivement, j'ai testé le SMB1 avec un NAS Synology (en ne mettant que le SMB1 dans DSM) et avec macOS BigSur 11.2.3 et Catalina 10.15.7 ça fonctionne  (par contre pas pour iOS, c'est SMB2 minimum chez moi).
Et je n'ai pas le fichier /etc/nsmb.conf


```
iMac-xxxxx:etc admin$ ls
....
master.passwd
nanorc
networks
newsyslog.conf
newsyslog.d
nfs.conf
notify.conf
ntp.conf
ntp_opendirectory.conf
openldap
....
```



ericse a dit:


> Au final on ne sait plus trop quoi penser...


Donc soit apple avait retiré (??) ou avait souhaité retirer le SMB1 dans Catalina et est revenu en arrière.


----------



## inazuma12 (10 Mars 2021)

La solution pour activer NetBios, je l'ai vue sur www.stackxchange il y a un ou deux ans. Et en fait d'accélérer la connexion en désactivant NetBios, ça avait surtout pour effet (sous Catalina) de faire perdre et/ou d'empêcher la connexion avec les anciens systèmes.

En ce qui concerne IOS dernière mouture (IOS et iPadOS), chez moi la communication se fait avec les DNS323 en SMB1 et en SMB2 avec les DNS320, comme indiqué précédemment.


----------



## maxou56 (10 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne IOS dernière mouture (IOS et iPadOS), chez moi la communication se fait avec les DNS323 en SMB1 et en SMB2 avec les DNS320, comme indiqué précédemment.


Moi j'ai ce message si je force le SMB1 seul sur le NAS Synology (ça fonctionne en SMB2 et 3).


----------



## ericse (11 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> La solution pour activer NetBios, je l'ai vue sur www.stackxchange il y a un ou deux ans. Et en fait d'accélérer la connexion en désactivant NetBios, ça avait surtout pour effet (sous Catalina) de faire perdre et/ou d'empêcher la connexion avec les anciens systèmes.


C'est bien ce que dit Apple : avec SMBv1 et Netbios ça marche avec les anciens NAS mais c'est plus lent avec les nouveaux, sans SMBv1 et Netbios c'est plus rapide avec les nouveaux NAS mais ça ne marche plus du tout avec les anciens. C'est pour ça que tu as un fichier /etc/nsmb.conf qui date de ton passage à Catalina

Mais peut être n'est il plus necessaire aujourd'hui avec Big Sur, c'est la question....


----------



## JCL44 (14 Décembre 2021)

Même problème avec 2 macs sous Big Sur... Je ne suis pas aussi pointu que vous sur les réseaux/serveurs et je suis néanmoins bien embêté avec cette histoire. Je vois bien mon NAS dans le Finder mais impossible de me connecter dessus pour accéder aux fichiers. L'accès à la configuration, via un navigateur, fonctionne bien en revanche.


----------



## JCL44 (14 Décembre 2021)

Oups, doublon.


----------

